# Basque: Nadie le ayudó.



## weronika

Kaixo!
Alguien puede corregirme las faltas?
Nadie le ayudó. Inork ez zion lagundu.
Le pagaste más de lo que valía. Ordainu zenion baino gehegi balio zuen.
Le preparamos la carne tal como el quería. Okela prestatu genion horrelako nahi zuen.
Eskerrik asko!!!
Weronika


----------



## illerdi

Kaixo Weronika!

espero que te ayuden las siguientes correcciones, y si quieres que te resuelva alguna otra duda pregúntamelo cuando quieras!

Nadie le ayudó. = Inork ez zuen lagundu.
Le pagaste más de lo que valía. = Balio zuena baino gehiago ordaindu zenion.
Le preparamos la carne tal como el quería. = Berak nahi zuen moduan prestatu genion okela/haragia.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda,

adeitasunez,

Illerdi


----------



## Pos

Kaixo,

Nik uste dut "Inork ez zion lagundu" ondo dagoela. "Inork ez zuen lagundu" = nadie ayudó ??


----------



## weronika

Eskerrik asko!
La verdad es que sí tengo más frases que traducir y muchas dudas.. Lo que pasa es que no sé componer las frases subordinadas. Me da vergüenza escribir mi versión de traducción pero así funciona este foro, si no me equivoco.
Si todavía tienen ganas de ayudarme, por favor, que me ayuden!

Tuve que corregir la carta, porque estaba llena de faltas. Gutua zuzendu behar nion, huts asko dagoela.
No le concretaron que debía hacer. Ez zioten esan zer egin behar zuen(la?).
Les dije que no vinieran, porque no había sitio para tanta gente. Esan nizkien ez itxuli ez zegoelako lekurik.
No han olvidado lo que sus padres les enseñaron de pequeños. Ez dute ahaztu zer gorasoak irakatsi zieten.
No sé por que se se enfadó, le trajeron lo que pidió. Ez dakit zergatik hassere zegoen, ekarri zioten eskatu ziena.
A quien vendiste el coche viejo? Nori saldu zenion auto zaharra?
No le dio más que lo se merecia. ez zion gehiegi eman merezi zela.
Muchas gracias de antemano y disculpenme mi nivel de euskara tan pesimo. 
Ondo ibili
Weronika


----------



## illerdi

Pos said:


> Kaixo,
> 
> Nik uste dut "Inork ez zion lagundu" ondo dagoela. "Inork ez zuen lagundu" = nadie ayudó ??


 
"Inork ez zuen (bera) lagundu" es el correcto.

Muchas veces se comete el fallo al traducir directamente del castellano:
"Nadie le ayudo a el"
"Inork ez zion lagundu berari (a el)" pero no es correcto.

Respecto a las demas frases:


Tuve que corregir la carta, porque estaba llena de faltas. "Gutuna zuzendu behar izan nuen, akats asko zituen eta".
No le concretaron que debía hacer. "Ez zioten zehaztu zer egin beharko zuen."
Les dije que no vinieran, porque no había sitio para tanta gente. "Ez etortzeko esan nien, hainbeste jenderentzako tokirik ez zegoelako."
No han olvidado lo que sus padres les enseñaron de pequeños. "Ez dute ahaztu beren gurasoak txikitan erakutsi zietena."
No sé por que se se enfadó, le trajeron lo que pidió."Ez dakit zergatik haserretu zen, eskatu zuena ekarri zioten eta."
A quien vendiste el coche viejo? Nori saldu zenion auto zaharra? Ongi dago!
No le dio más que lo se merecia."Merezi zuena besterik ez zion eman."

Zorte on Weronika!


----------



## Pos

Mila esker zuzentzeagatik, llerdi.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Lagundu va con du y dio y no cambia la significación.
De todas formas, ahí está el Euskaltzaindiaren hiztegia.

Ez addiorik.

N.


----------

